# The Tarrasque miniature project.



## frankthedm

Hello, At the moment I am in the workings to turn an ERTL star wars Rancor model kit into a big *T*. This page shows a review of the model & its parts.  not my review BTW

Originally I was going to use the classic toy of the Rancor but I got the model kit for 10 bucks on Ebay         :bounce:        .  Not to mention the toy has about 1/3rd the detail of the model kit. 

Current plans

-The earring is already gone

-remove the manacle when I shorten the arms.






-Add horns. I may make them attached above the eyes or behind the eyes in the visible depressions and curve the horns forward [ Suggestions would be VERY appreciated ]





-Reduce arm length slightly on both arms [ the manacle on its right arm is about how much I will take off .]

-Trim down the fingers to a less ridiculous length

-Lengthen toes or replace feet completely

-Use white glue strengthened Spackle & epoxy putty to build up spikes & carapace.

-hunt down an appropriate tail or sculpt[y] one

BTW for inspiration I will be using the 3E concept art http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mm_gallery/Tarrasque.jpg & the Tony detrlizzi [sp] 2E Monstrous manual art NOT the gooney color 3E MM illustration. Notice how the big *T* looks like the rancor model?

I will do my best to keep you updated on this colossal project. I will try to borrow a friend's digital camera to show my progress on this project and a few others.

Here are links of SW Rancor models that are assembled [ not mine          ]

http://users.pandora.be/hobbytime/Images/rancor.jpg Those fingers are LONG!

http://www.culttvman.com/assets/images-EVENTS/sfmcrancor.JPG This one, apparently is a scene of  a government test site.

http://www.goldenapplecomics.com/jan98/rancor.jpg Quite dark  but very menacing.

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/events/wfest2k1/fig_rancor.JPG Those spikes are too small to be 3E compliant!

http://www.antsnest.net/Gallery/Rancor1.jpg  & http://www.antsnest.net/Gallery/Rancor2.jpg Front and back views of a nice paintjob [ remember to copy and paste this link into the address bar; some hosting sites like this one do not allow direct linking ]

First question.

Any suggestions for color of body? 

The Monster manual Creamy coffee & orange caramel colors do not feel threatening enough. One of my friends suggested a very dark  glossy steel[ drow adamantine] to represent both the toughness of its hide & reflective powers. Too bad that color scheme will be impossible to take a decent picture of.


----------



## kkoie

Go with a glossy metalic green or something.  The glossiness could be indicative of the Tarrasques ability to reflect spells that don't penetrate.  Green, since it sorta looks like a giant reptile anyway.  As for the horns, you could go either way, a yellow-dirty ivory, or possibly dark brown-black.  Maybe even dirty ivory-to-black with a touch of red at the tip?


----------



## -Ekimus-

dont paint it like the MM, it looks retarded. maybe keep the dirty-yellowish color of the body, but not the shell, maybe multi-colored scales based on its resistances/abilities...

just food for thought


----------



## Upper_Krust

Hi frankthedm mate! 

Funnily enough I also have the Rancor toy and I was considering painting it up in a diorama.

The best picture of the Tarrasque I ever saw was the one where its fighting the 'king kong' size enchanted gorilla. Do you have that picture? Although the Sam Wood concept art is great!

Anyway, I agree the arms are a problem - hopefully removing the manacles will address this.

For the tail, try and find a suitable dinosaur model.

I would have the horns cover the 2nd & 3rd ridges behind the 'eyebrows'.

For colour, perhaps yellowish underbelly blending to green as you spread out - to perhaps dark green on its back, With the bulk of the model green. Any 'scale reflectiveness' can be achieved with gloss varnish at the end.

Keep us up to date with how things progress! Good luck!


----------



## frankthedm

1st off I am soooo glad I compose my posts in MS word. The server too busy message would of cost me this whole post.



> _Originally posted by Upper_Krust _*
> The best picture of the Tarrasque I ever saw was the one where its fighting the 'king kong' size enchanted gorilla. Do you have that picture? Although the Sam Wood concept art is great!
> *




I have seen that Tarrasque VS Summoned / Illusionary Ape, the art quality is good but that big T is only s’awright in my book. Sam’s concept art really looks like he used the rancor model kit as a basis for posture.[right down to the held victim] .Though no way will I use shell spikes the size of the 3E illo!



> _Originally posted by Upper_Krust _*
> Anyway, I agree the arms are a problem - hopefully removing the manacles will address this. *




That is about the trimming they need, though both Tarrasque and roncor have fingers that are way too long :rollyeyes:.



> _Originally posted by Upper_Krust _*
> For the tail, try and find a suitable dinosaur model. *




Good Idea, but I will have to buy one for all my old toys like that are gone. I do have 2 of the Duke Nuke’em Octobrain toy [its giant spinal collunm may work well for a bony spiked ridged tail.


----------



## Upper_Krust

Hi frankthedm mate! 



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> *1st off I am soooo glad I compose my posts in MS word. The server too busy message would of cost me this whole post.*




I know what you mean! 



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> *I have seen that Tarrasque VS Summoned / Illusionary Ape, the art quality is good but that big T is only s’awright in my book. Sam’s concept art really looks like he used the rancor model kit as a basis for posture.[right down to the held victim] .Though no way will I use shell spikes the size of the 3E illo!.*




Actually I really liked the massive carapace shell. 



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> *That is about the trimming they need, though both Tarrasque and roncor have fingers that are way too long :rollyeyes: *




True.



			
				frankthedm said:
			
		

> *Good Idea, but I will have to buy one for all my old toys like that are gone. I do have 2 of the Duke Nuke’em Octobrain toy [its giant spinal collunm may work well for a bony spiked ridged tail. *




I'm guessing the model is hollow so it might be better to buy a replacement tail (maybe a Godzilla kit would have a number of spare parts?)

http://www.godzillatoy.com/gtoys.htm

http://www.godzillatoy.com/ToySale/dxset.jpg


----------



## Upper_Krust

Even better its a plush King Ghidorah! 

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/outerl/tyghidgodplu.html


----------



## Bagpuss

Is it me or from the illustrations the Big T looks like it has long thin fingers like the Rancor, so I'm not sure if trimming them down is a good idea.


----------



## Voneth

I thought the 3ed MM pic looked like the "new" Godzilla with that thick jaw it had.


----------



## frankthedm

> I'm guessing the model is hollow so it might be better to buy a replacement tail (maybe a Godzilla kit would have a number of spare parts?)









found this for 8 bucks at toyzzz.com. it is a foot tall so the shell might just be the right size for the shell. should be arriving later today. Maybe this will inspire me to get working on this beast.


----------



## pogre

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for color of body?




I'm assuming you have not started painting yet...

I would go with a more natural paint scheme than metalics. A fiery orange and black striped pattern might work great. Much like the bottom part of this lizard's body.


----------



## frankthedm

pogre said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you have not started painting yet...




sadly yes, 2 years, no progress  i am shamed


----------



## blargney the second

Wow, Frank, that's a very ambitious project.  Just keep going at it in baby steps - you'll get there eventually!  If it helps keep you inspired, maybe you could post your progress on here as you go.  That way you'll have a growing list of your accomplishments, and other people will end up with something like a How-To guide to Tarrasquify a Rancor. 

-blarg


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I have a suggestion for color schemes.   I think that for the skin you should go with a grayish color and for the shell mix some metallic blue and gray (or some combination).  I'm sort of thinking a color like a darker mother of pearl color and pattern.  The shell HAS to be something special, I mean it makes the thing impervious.


----------



## frankthedm

The gamera shell only covers 1/2 the back of the model kit, but since the rancor has his own shell plates starting where the gamra shell will end i can possibly merge the two.

I have the harryhousin x-plus dragon toy for the tail now http://www.clawmarktoys.com/misc/dragon.jpg

The mutant malabogia is donating those horns   http://www.spawn.com/toys/spawn/ser...mages/series23_malebolgia-mut_photo_03_dp.jpg


----------



## Darmanicus

Hey Frank, I've gotta see this when it's finished. I used to do a lot of converting in my time but this project looks as though it'll totally rock. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

CL summons this thread from the depths of ENWorld...

So, Frank, any progress on this?


----------



## frankthedm

I wish CL. Looking at this thread is causing me to agonize whether to keep the Gamera intact for a dragon turtle :/ . 

I have been bicycling and hanging out with my favorite lowlifes of recent. The ubermensch that just got photographed was the most recent fig.  I just primed some rubber rumble wars figs and will paint them up as ropey/ fungal aliens wearing human-esque power armour. [facemask, breastplate, shoulderpads, lower legs and lower arms ] They are 8-9 feet scale tall on 40mm bases[poker chips and washers]weapons incluede crystal launchers, energy blades, shoulder mini rocket pack [9-box], plasma cannon and one with a chainsaw.


----------



## Klaus

Frank,

Just heard about this thread. Anyway, if you want take a look at the Tarrasque counter for inspiration: http://www.fierydragon.com/img/tarrasque.jpg


----------



## frankthedm

Klaus said:
			
		

> Frank,
> 
> Just heard about this thread. Anyway, if you want take a look at the Tarrasque counter for inspiration: http://www.fierydragon.com/img/tarrasque.jpg




Thanks. cool drawing of the big T.


----------



## Brakkart

Inspired by this thread, I've decided to have a go at making a model Tarrasque in much the same way. I have bought the same model Rancor kit as frankthedm and intend to follow his ideas with regard to shortening the arms (by the length of the manacle), though I don't think I'll bother shortening the fingers, the Big T looks to have pretty long digits in every piece of art I've seen of it.

The feet have to go though, so I've also bought a Jurassic Park model T-Rex which is at roughly the same scale as the Rancor, and that will provide the lower legs and feet as well as the Tarrasques long tail. As for the horns, I'm gonna get a couple parts from Citadel Miniatures mail order (Manticore tails) and file them to shave off any unwanted detail, and of course I'll use a liberal amount of modelling putty to smooth over any gaps and joints between the various parts.

I have a week off on holiday soon, gonna assemble this beast then and start the long process of painting it (though undercoat is gonna be quick and easy, a can of Citadel skull white spray should do the trick in no time at all!).

Thanks for the idea frank. When I get this sucker finished, I'll be sure to post some pics here.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Thanks for the idea frank. When I get this sucker finished, I'll be sure to post some pics here.




Why not post some pics as you work on it as well? I'd love to see it all come together, in addition to just the finished mini.


----------



## pogre

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Why not post some pics as you work on it as well? I'd love to see it all come together, in addition to just the finished mini.




I agree some workbench photos would be cool!


----------



## Brakkart

hmm okay, I'll need to recover the digicam from my parents (when they get back from France this week) and take a few shots of it as it progresses, as I plan to put it together next week (I'm on holiday from the 11th for a week).

In the meantime I'll work on clearing my painting table, working on the following right now:

*Marauder Miniatures* - Unicorn (Nice big warhorse style unicorn, now sadly OOP. Got mine off ebay)
                            - Liche
                            - Necromancer
                            - Giant Cockatrice
                            - Treeman/Treant
*WotC Miniatures* - Beholder (metal)
*Reaper Miniatures* - Naga
                         - Basilisk
*Citadel Miniatures* - 3 Chaos Warriors
                        - Bard
                        - Elven Ranger
                        - Dark Elf Sorceress

Figure it should take me most of this week to clear these off the desk. I honestly have NO idea how long painting this Tarrasque is gonna take, but looking at the bits, I'm sure gonna use a lot of paint!


----------



## Brakkart

*Workbench photos as requested!*

You asked for them, so here they are. Well some shots of the progress made thus far anyway. Bit of a pause in the construction right now, need plaster of paris (to fill the legs with to give it stability else it will be horribly top heavy) and superglue, both of which are easy enough to get and will be gotten on friday when I get paid, and I'll resume work on the beast then. For now though, here is where I have gotten too so far:

tarrasque1

Still need to attach its left claw, the joint needs to be expanded out a bit by heating the plastic and moulding it. This is the arm that had the manacle removed from it. Weirdly I didn't need to shorten the other arm, as without the manacle they are the same length! As you can see, I've had touse a lot of putty to fill in the gaps between the parts. Still need to putty around where the T-Rex tail attachs to the Rancor body.

tarrasque2

This is the tail joint (upside down). As the T-Rex came missing the very tip of its tail, I used the tip from the Rancor's stubby tail that I sawed off to replace it.

tarrasque3

Held up like this, you can see how well the tail fits with the flow of the Rancors spine.

tarrasque4

This is the assembled right leg of the beast, made from the top half of the Rancors leg, and the lower half from the T-Rex, with putty to mould around the joint. I now need to fill this with plaster of paris to give it weight.

tarrasque5

And to give a sense of scale... this is the creatures right leg stood against the figure we use to represent the dwarf barbarian in my campaign.

More photos to come soon once I've got more of it put together.


----------



## frankthedm

Cool.


----------



## Turanil

Brakkart said:
			
		

> tarrasque5



Sorry to hijack the thread, but I am intrigued by what I see behind the Tarrasque. What is this map? It looks like a weird kind of map of Earth with Atlantis in the middle or something like that...


----------



## Brakkart

That's a map of the Warhammer world. A poster size map of the world was a free gift in the 300th issue of White Dwarf (in Britain anyway, dunno about elsewhere). The atlantis continent you mention is Ulthuan, home of the High Elves. The world itself is styled on the earth map, though there are many significant differences (for instance the huge gulf halfway down Africa/Southlands, and the Arabian peninsula facing into the Atlantic/The Great Ocean instead of the Indian Ocean/The Sea of Dread.

It is a very cool map, I bought the magazine just to get it.


----------



## Turanil

Aaah! Okay! If per chance I ever come across this White Dwarf I will remember to pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## KulCha

Brakkart said:
			
		

> You asked for them, so here they are. Well some shots of the progress made thus far anyway. Bit of a pause in the construction right now, need plaster of paris (to fill the legs with to give it stability else it will be horribly top heavy) and superglue, both of which are easy enough to get and will be gotten on friday when I get paid, and I'll resume work on the beast then. For now though, here is where I have gotten too so far:
> 
> tarrasque1
> 
> Still need to attach its left claw, the joint needs to be expanded out a bit by heating the plastic and moulding it. This is the arm that had the manacle removed from it. Weirdly I didn't need to shorten the other arm, as without the manacle they are the same length! As you can see, I've had touse a lot of putty to fill in the gaps between the parts. Still need to putty around where the T-Rex tail attachs to the Rancor body.
> 
> tarrasque2
> 
> This is the tail joint (upside down). As the T-Rex came missing the very tip of its tail, I used the tip from the Rancor's stubby tail that I sawed off to replace it.
> 
> tarrasque3
> 
> Held up like this, you can see how well the tail fits with the flow of the Rancors spine.
> 
> tarrasque4
> 
> This is the assembled right leg of the beast, made from the top half of the Rancors leg, and the lower half from the T-Rex, with putty to mould around the joint. I now need to fill this with plaster of paris to give it weight.
> 
> tarrasque5
> 
> And to give a sense of scale... this is the creatures right leg stood against the figure we use to represent the dwarf barbarian in my campaign.
> 
> More photos to come soon once I've got more of it put together.




thats looking nice!


----------



## tgreen

Looks like you guys are really onto something with this whole rancor conversion bit. Over here we've been working on a quite different approach for the last half year. I'll put this up in the hopes that none of my players find it before it's big unveiling when it tries to eat them. We run a very miniature heavy D&D campaign and this is an actual game piece scaled to be in line with Warhammer/reaper/D&D minis. This is not a conversion but rather a scratch built tarrasque which began life as a coat hanger, as you can see in one of the pics though the source pics that it is based from are the same as the ones some of you are ussing. I did  the primary elements of the armature here but nearly everything else is the work of my Fiancee, the going consensus in my neck of the woods is that she should be doing this stuff professionaly.

anyways here are the pics and a small running comentary.
http://www.geocities.com/maugan22/BigT/BigTpics.html

If anyone knows how to make a production mold out of something this ornate and... dare I say it... horny, please let me know. It seems a shame for her to have gone to all this work for only a single  model.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Starting to remind me of a Rancor.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol

I just have to say that this is the greatest project undertaken by mankind, ever.  Kudos to whomever pulls it off first!


----------



## CRGreathouse

Well, it's been a long time but I'm curious.  Any progress?  Can we see another photo?

Last year's pictures looked great.  The project is very ambitious, but I think you can do it.


----------



## Odhanan

Oh indeed. I'm impressed. Any update on the tarrasque?


----------



## Behemalisk

Um, question, is there alreay a Big T miniature or not, oh and congrats lookin great, hope for an update.


----------



## frankthedm

My project is on hold due to lack of space, If i build it, I have no where for it to be placed.


----------



## Behemalisk

Lookin great, but how come so many campaigns have Tarrasque's in them, yet there's no Big T miniature?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

*Second that Remark!!!*

Now that I think of it I second that.  They have a gargantuan and colossal dragon as D&D iconics upcoming, but what colossal is more iconic than Big T?  Why the Colossal Red and not Big T, generally if you're not picky about color you can find a toy dragon about the right size a lot cheaper, but the T deserves some miniature action for once.


----------



## Behemalisk

Now that I think of it I second that. They have a gargantuan and colossal dragon as D&D iconics upcoming, but what colossal is more iconic than Big T? Why the Colossal Red and not Big T, generally if you're not picky about color you can find a toy dragon about the right size a lot cheaper, but the T deserves some miniature action for once.

I agree completely.


----------



## Meloncov

frankthedm said:
			
		

> My project is on hold due to lack of space, If i build it, I have no where for it to be placed.




I think I could manage to take care of that problem for you. I'll even cover shipping  .


----------



## blargney the second

Any progress on the Big T, Frank?  Your custom minis are great, and I'd love to see this bad boy finally complete. 
-blarg


----------



## RigaMortus2

Any update on this project?


----------



## frankthedm

Naw. My free time has been reduced and I have not worked much on any minis. My habits right now focus more on surfing, reading and video games. I am still hoarding figs, but have worked on very few. And now that spring is here, I have to get more exersise, so there goes even more free time.


----------



## InfernalistGamer

I'm a bit behind the wave, but when it came to Tarrasques, my only choice to show my players is always the 2nd Edition monster manual one done by Tony DiTerlizzi...then the one with the iconic team trying to toss an artifact down it's gullet to destroy the thing for scale.


----------



## frankthedm

InfernalistGamer said:
			
		

> I'm a bit behind the wave, but when it came to Tarrasques, my only choice to show my players is always the 2nd Edition monster manual one done by Tony DiTerlizzi...then the one with the iconic team trying to toss an artifact down it's gullet to destroy the thing for scale.



What about Claudio's Big T?

http://www.fierydragon.com/img/tarrasque.jpg


----------



## Jaysue

maybe someone can use shapeways to do something similar


----------



## killem2

This dude on etsy apparently will make you one out of clay, though, it doesn't say the price anymore 

Tarrasque Miniature D&D Reserved for Illikaeri by Jadedflames


----------



## GMforPowergamers

killem2 said:


> This dude on etsy apparently will make you one out of clay, though, it doesn't say the price anymore
> 
> Tarrasque Miniature D&D Reserved for Illikaeri by Jadedflames



Please god let him get a kickstarter


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

I think I need two for my next session.


----------



## frankthedm

killem2 said:


> This dude on etsy apparently will make you one out of clay, though, it doesn't say the price anymore



Well, since it is hand made, I bet he set the initial price too low and now doesn't want the new price to scare interested folks off and doesn't feel like dealing with trolls spouting "DUUUR U CRZY1 2 XPNSIV111"

Even if he only charges $5 to $10 an hour on labor + supply costs, that is still going to be a LOT of money


----------



## killem2

frankthedm said:


> Well, since it is hand made, I bet he set the initial price too low and now doesn't want the new price to scare interested folks off and doesn't feel like dealing with trolls spouting "DUUUR U CRZY1 2 XPNSIV111"
> 
> Even if he only charges $5 to $10 an hour on labor + supply costs, that is still going to be a LOT of money




I don't think that happens on etsy.  It is a bit more classy.

I'm betting he charges 300.00.


----------

